# Eastwood Depth Contour Map



## brandonw

For me, winter is a time of slightly less actual fishing and a little more time spent contemplating fishing theory and strategy. One thing I've come across is a couple Eastwood topo maps. The first is one I found while searching other fishing forums and have been referring to it often this past year. The second is from my recently downloaded navionics app. I can't say the source of the first one exactly so I'm unsure of its accuracy but I believe navionics is a pretty reliable source. So my question is- which map is accurate? They're both somewhat similar but there are some differences. The first map lists a few deep spots (besides the big 2) that the navionics map does not? Also the first map shows that the Northern deep spot isn't just a small circle, rather it stretches out a little ways, unlike the navionics map. I know there are a fair amount of people on here that fish the hydrobowl frequently so I would greatly value your opinions and input. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Imho...the first map looks more accurate


----------



## TomC

first map looks a lot closer than the second.


----------



## knuckleric

Having spent more than my fair share of time fishing eastwood, and lots of time pouring over that first map, I can say with complete certainty that the first map is more accurate, despite being a few years old. The biggest giveaway is that no body of water is going to have an inverse madonna bra topo, the second is in the the slight channel that has formed where the water comes into the lake on the east end of the lake. Those sporadic deep spots along the bank are great sites to check for panfish if the lake isn't under it's usual amount of pressure.
It looks like the second map just averaged out the depth using the two deepest points and grading it back to the bank. The first map I found on here a few years ago, one of the guys on here compiled the map using saved data from their depth finder on their boat.


----------



## Cat Mangler

The first map is most accurate. And was developed by XCheif, a member of this forum I haven't seen from in a while. He also did one for the blue lake, the small pond in the back that the hydro runs off into.


----------



## brandonw

Knuckleric- loved the inverse madonna bra comment 

You guys are awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> Knuckleric- loved the inverse madonna bra comment
> 
> You guys are awesome. Thanks.


Man. There's huge crappie there but to me they taste crapy......I've tried them 3 of 4 times
....


----------



## Salmonid

I agree the 2nd map is a pipe dream, not even close and the top map is fairly accurate but it still misses a few deep pockets I'm hoping the ice is thick enough for me to get on Saturday morning... LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Salmonid said:


> I agree the 2nd map is a pipe dream, not even close and the top map is fairly accurate but it still misses a few deep pockets I'm hoping the ice is thick enough for me to get on Saturday morning... LOL


It's was open when I drove by


----------



## brandonw

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man. There's huge crappie there but to me they taste crapy......I've tried them 3 of 4 times
> ....


I've eaten the crappies also and I haven't had an issue with them? I'll take them off your hands!



Salmonid said:


> I agree the 2nd map is a pipe dream, not even close and the top map is fairly accurate but it still misses a few deep pockets I'm hoping the ice is thick enough for me to get on Saturday morning... LOL


I drove around the lake today after work and looked for shantys or tracks on the ice but didn't see any. I would imagine it's probably close though. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> It's was open when I drove by


When did you drive by? It's completely frozen over except for a 50ft radius around the northern end where the water is flowing in from the other lake. It's been this way since at least Monday.


----------



## 9Left

yup... drove by several times in the last week...Eastwood is almost locked up with ice... I seriously doubt that it is anywhere near safe though .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> I've eaten the crappies also and I haven't had an issue with them? I'll take them off your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> I drove around the lake today after work and looked for shantys or tracks on the ice but didn't see any. I would imagine it's probably close though.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you drive by? It's completely frozen over except for a 50ft radius around the northern end where the water is flowing in from the other lake. It's been this way since at least Monday.


It's may have been last Friday or Saturday....on my way to Beavercreek


----------



## dytmook

Looks like a real thin layer this morning


----------



## Mateo

Stopped by boat ramp around 10am stood on end of concrete slabs where boat ramp is and couldn't stomp my foot through. Didn't have my auger me.


----------



## brandonw

I like the sound of that Mateo. 

I don't have an auger or I'd go see myself. I live 4 mins down the road.


----------



## 9Left

brandonw... be very careful with eastwood ice!


----------



## Mateo

I also live about that distance. Never had much success ice fishing it though.


----------



## Salmonid

there are no fish at Eastwood..LOL


----------



## Mateo

Nice try


----------

